# tank "flow"



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a standard 75 gallon cichlid tank. I plan on doing a slight overstocking on it and im trying to make sure I have enough "flow" to carry away any waste and excess trash. I am currently running a marine land c-360 ( rated for 100 gallons) and an eheim 2215 (rated for 92 gallons). The intake tubes are different lengths ( eheim is shorter than marineland). I did the "crossing" method with the intakes and returns. I just bought a voyager wavemaker to help give more current to help push eveything twords the intakes. My problem is where should I place the wavemaker and which direction should I have it pointed? The returns are pointed upwards and to the center to give surface agitation. Anyone running a similar set up and found a trick that works?


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a standard 75 ,well still do but, {just tore down} moving. I had 2 xp's. I put 1 at each end..Intakes,, . I had a maxi jet to push some of the debri to an intake,and i had mine set about mid water level so it was moving stuff around a bit. Both my filter outputs,with spraybars, pointed upwards were plenty of agitation.. I dont think you will EVER get all or even most of the detrius to an intake.. I had a crud load of rocks in my tank so even after changing scenery every couple months i would have to do a good vac..  But oh well. part of the hobby.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've had good luck putting both intakes side by side at one end of the tank, and setting up the outlets to create a circular flow across the tank, one(or both) at surface on far left aimed across the top, another option is the second one at far right, aimed down. This pushes all the debris back along the bottom, towards the intakes. So if you set up this way, I'd put the wavemaker at far end of tank from intakes, and aim it down and back across the tank. But I'd be surprised if the wavemaker is even needed with this set up.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

this is how I have it set up. Just moved the wavemaker last night and the red arrows are what I hope the current will do. Hit the front glass and create a circular current back twords the intakes


----------



## ckkmgreen (Sep 9, 2014)

*** been fighting tank flow myself.... found that changing food made a good dent in what i was going for


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Here is a (very) basic drawing of how mine is set up...I have very few, very small dead spots.

Blue represents my Fluval 206, red is my Fluval 306, and orange is an Aqueon 950 circulation fan.

The front view just shows where everything is in the tank, colored arrows being the returns on the Fluvals. The top view is where I have the water flowing from each point.

The 206 is basically blowing across the surface at the back of the tank. The red (306) is blowing across the surface as well, but at about a 45 degree angle from the back of the tank, so it hits the front about center and circulates down to the left front corner of the tank.

The Aqueon (orange) is mounted about midway down the side, pushed towards the back of the tank, a couple inches above the 306 intake. Not only is the Aqueon hitting the dead spot in the middle of the tank, but it's also actually pulling water up towards the 306 intake....

I suck at explaining stuff, but I love this setup and it's working great...let me know if you want me to clear anything up


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess my returns dont put out enough. Because it takes both of them pointed upward and to the center of the tank to get ripples all the way across. But my returns sit an inch or more below the surface level and have them pointed upward. I may need to look into making a spray bar for one and angling the other downward and moving the wavemaker. Thats for your input. I may try to do it like yours first and see how it goes


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

IMO - by splitting the intakes and outlets, and putting your wavemaker in the middle, the filter flows are effectively working against one another. I understand the theory behind doing so, but feel strongly that aligning all of your flows to create a circular pattern as I outlined in an earlier thread will provide a better result, particularly when/if both filters are or may appear to be undersized.

Both intakes to far left, then position outlets to form clockwise circular motion in tank. This way the filters are creating flow in same directions, working together. Probably will find the wavemaker is not needed.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

Is that having the intakes pointed up twords the surface or downward tword the substrate? I didnt mention that the drift wood ic centered in my tank. Meaning its not against the back wall.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

nodima said:


> IMO - by splitting the intakes and outlets, and putting your wavemaker in the middle, the filter flows are effectively working against one another. I understand the theory behind doing so, but feel strongly that aligning all of your flows to create a circular pattern as I outlined in an earlier thread will provide a better result, particularly when/if both filters are or may appear to be undersized.
> 
> Both intakes to far left, then position outlets to form clockwise circular motion in tank. This way the filters are creating flow in same directions, working together. Probably will find the wavemaker is not needed.


I feed my fish frozen spirulina shrimp on occasion...I don't drop whole cubes in, I let them thaw in a little bowl of tank water, then dump it in. I do this so everyone has a chance to get a little fleck of the shrimp, instead of my dominant fish just eating the whole cube. As such, the little pieces of shrimp get tossed around in my current. The pieces of shrimp act almost like smoke in a wind tunnel..it gives me a visual of the current in my tank, and in my case the filters are not working against each other.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

johnnymarko said:


> Here is a (very) basic drawing of how mine is set up...I have very few, very small dead spots.
> 
> Blue represents my Fluval 206, red is my Fluval 306, and orange is an Aqueon 950 circulation fan.
> 
> ...


We have a 75 gal. tank with two fluval 406's laid out just like this, with out a circulation fan, and it works great. Like someone said earlier, you might not get all the debris, but ours stays pretty clean.


----------

